# Fall Bay Grouper Report



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Grouper fishing in the bay is normally pretty good in the fall and this year seems to be going strong! I had a great trip with Rick, his wife Sarah, and their two sons. We decided to give grouper fishing a try. Cause of boat work I haven't fished very much in the last couple weeks but the weather was beautiful so we were optimistic. We caught a few baits that morning, pinfish, pigfish, and croakers as well as bringing along the the trusty old dead menhaden. The bite seemed to be pretty good all morning. We caught some really good sized gags up to 32 inches! The snapper also bit well, many in the keeper range but no great big ones. 

The season ends at the end of this month so get em while you can!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW...Great fish. The holes out from Pickens I assume?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice gags!


----------



## auwhaler (Oct 7, 2007)

I had been wanting to do a charter with you for a while and had a great time! I really like the rod and reel combination we were using. They were light enough for the kids yet sensitive and strong. What model Avet reels were those?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

See, now why do I keep going 25-30 miles for grouper when they are in the bay?? Silly idea I guess...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE PICS!! good job on groupers


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

GatorBane said:


> WOW...Great fish. The holes out from Pickens I assume?


We did most of our fishing in the Fort Pickens beach area. Depths from 30 to 50 feet.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

auwhaler said:


> I had been wanting to do a charter with you for a while and had a great time! I really like the rod and reel combination we were using. They were light enough for the kids yet sensitive and strong. What model Avet reels were those?


Thanks!

I can't remember the model number for the Avets but they are the "cheaper" one's.....around $160 as I recall. I like the Avets cause of the light weight and power but we've had to replace the bearings in all of them so far so it makes it hard for me to give them a complete endorsement. The other reels we were using are the Toriums, they work pretty well too.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> See, now why do I keep going 25-30 miles for grouper when they are in the bay?? Silly idea I guess...


Don't feel too silly about it.....I still go 25 to 30 miles to grouper fish a lot too!

The fall is always a pretty good time of year in the bay for gags.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe they are the 5.8MXL. I do wish the bearings would last a little longer.. Other than that they are great!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Great Gags. 

As the water cools down, fish come closer in. 

Bay fishing through March should get better....


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

If you are having issues with the Avet's have you tried the Atlas Kona 400? I am in love with mine. ABout 10 lbs more drag than the Avet and it is close to the same price.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel Mccoy said:


> If you are having issues with the Avet's have you tried the Atlas Kona 400? I am in love with mine. ABout 10 lbs more drag than the Avet and it is close to the same price.


We have sold some at the store and played around with them but haven't fished one yet. That will probably be our next addition to our line up.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Capt Matt*

Nice fish. a fine catch without all the wear&tear/expense of an off shore trip


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

dude, 32 is a stud.. especially in the bay. The Beast?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

FishGolfDrink said:


> dude, 32 is a stud.. especially in the bay. The Beast?


I think the Beast is bigger than 32!! lol


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Tyler Massey said:


> I think the Beast is bigger than 32!! lol


Let's go find out!


----------

